# Stanley 45 setup



## Grayhawk (Nov 30, 2011)

For many years I have had two Stanley 45 planes in my shop. I never put them to use, because there always seemed to be a better method for my work. Recently I decided it may be time to learn to use them. After cleaning them and reading all the information I could find, I began my new adventure. Most things were common sense or there was details in the manuals. I installed a cutter in the plane and it seem to long. The cutter was at least a half inch below the "skate". It was apparent I had more to learn.
Is there a secret to installing the cutting irons? I would appreciate any recommendation or assistance.
Thank You,
Grayhawk


----------



## Possumpoint (Oct 13, 2011)

Grayhawk;

Used my Great Grandfather's Stanley 45 yesterday to cut some 1/4" rabbits in pine. I don't have a manual so I make a best guess on how to use it. The cutter depth is set by the knob on top with the tit on the side of the threaded rod. Hook the cutter on the tit and set the desired depth. You want to set the cutter, bevel down, just below the skates. You can go for a heavy cut or light cut, your choice. You want to set the skates to the same width or just shy of the same width as the cutter. 

The next adjustment required are the front and rear depth feet. These give you the desired depth of cut. I then set the rail for the desired distance from the edge of the board. Don't forget the two grain cutters on the sides of the skates. These need occasional sharpening. They are especially needed on cross grain cutting.

As you make each adjustment you need to lock down the wing nut for that function. Starting with the depth of cutter, then width of skates, depth of feet and width of guide. 

I get a great joy out of using this tool. My Great Grandfather was a cabinet/furniture maker till the Great Depression closed the factory he worked at. The rest of his working life was as a janitor in a elementary school. In addition to his Stanley in the original box, I have been given two other complete sets. I'm using his set to assist in the building a wooden box to hold the third set.


----------



## Grayhawk (Nov 30, 2011)

Mr. Possumpoint
Thank you for your response. I will try your suggestions. May I ask...what is the length of a standard 45 cutter...maybe a 1/4" dado bit? It seems my cutters are a little long.
Respectfully,
Grayhawk


----------



## Possumpoint (Oct 13, 2011)

Measured my 1/4" cutter at 3-3/4" long. Measured another one at 3-11/16". The 1/4" cutter I have in the plane has the adjustment knob right at the top of the adjustment threads. Looks to me like they made allowances for the grinding down of the bit.

Hope the information I've given is helping.


----------



## Grayhawk (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank You Mr. Possumpoint...you have solved my issue. All the cutters I have are at least 4-1/8" long. Some of the cutters are 4-1/2" long. If as you commented my cutters were in the 3-3/4" range they would work fine. Now, I wonder if the cutters I have are for another combination plane. They were purchased with the planes at an auction. I will do some metal work and cut them down.
Thanks again,
Grayhawk


----------



## Possumpoint (Oct 13, 2011)

Sounds to me like you have the cutters from a Stanely 55, not a 45. See if you can locate the right cutters before you cut what you have down.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

guys, I have the original manual. It is a little water damaged but if you wanted me to I could try to copy and post?????


----------



## Possumpoint (Oct 13, 2011)

Mike1950 I'd sure appreciate it if you would.

Possumpoint


----------



## Grayhawk (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks guys...I will hold up on cutting them down. I failed to ask about the length of #55 cutters. I knew the #55 plane had a vertical adjustment that would allow longer cutters.
Grayhawk


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Grayhawk said:


> I will do some metal work and cut them
> Grayhawk


Tool collectors everywhere are crying when they read that.

Please, do a bit of research first. Hit the fleabay and look at pics. Google Record Plow, Stanley 45, 50, 55, 46. Go check out Mr. Leach's Stanley Blood and Gore. Stanley #45 cutters are common as dirt - the others aren't. If you're walking around with a set for a #55 or #46 then find a way to trade down to what you need. 

There are copies of the instructions on the net already - you just have to google a bit (Or you can do the yahoo or bing it, whatever floats your boat.) Here's a link to the 45 manual:
http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/comb-planes/45man.pdf


----------



## Possumpoint (Oct 13, 2011)

Joesbucketorust thanks for the link. I've added it to my favorites. I've wondered what the cam stop was used for, now I know.


----------



## Grayhawk (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks all for the assistance. 
Grayhawk


----------



## Grayhawk (Nov 30, 2011)

"Tool collectors everywhere are crying when they read that." 
Instead of cutting the cutters down I purchased a set for the #45 plane. Now, I need to identify the first batch of cutters. I will try and upload a picture, but the cutters are 4" in length and have the side notch as with #45/#55 cutter. They have an additional notch cut in the top end opposite the cutting end.
I am open to any suggestions
Grayhawk


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Grayhawk said:


> They have an additional notch cut in the top end opposite the cutting end.
> I am open to any suggestions
> Grayhawk


Sargent combination planes had the extra notch on top. Might be a pic in here to compare it to:
http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/sargent/1080cat.pdf


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I've been following this thread and it sounds like you have it sorted out now. Very good. 

I withheld from making any comments because my 45 is pre 1890 so it does not have a blade adjustment knob. And the blades I have do have the notch but I can not even confirm if they came from a 45 or 55. (Stanley though). The advantage for me is I can use any blade  but that said if you want to offset what ya had to spend on the new blades and are interested in selling the others let me know.

Thx

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------

